# Ad22vf Upgrade on a 91 SE-R



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

Wassup, I wanna do the NX2000 upgrade on my friends 91 Sentra Se-r tomarrow. His SE-R has ABS and was wondering what parts I need to buy from the autoparts store to convert it over........ I want to get loaded calipers... The ones from a 91-93 NX2000 With ABS are the ones I should purchase right....???


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Search previous posts on this topic. This has been discussed a lot.

Moving to Suspension and Brakes.


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

I know it has been discussed a lot, but I've wouldn't have put a post up if maybe you guys could give staright up answers bout this stuff instead of jerking around!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If you buy loaded ABS calipers they should come with the torque members so you should have everything you need.


----------

